# 249311-Assessment Requirements from VETASSESS



## pak (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello,
I am planning to file VETASSESS assessment for my spouse skill assessment in order to claim 5 points of partner skills. Anyone have been through this process kindly elaborate as I am unclear about the procedure.
Thanks in advance.
Regards,


----------



## Nasho (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi Pak,

what have you done for the above? As I am planning to do the same?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

What are you unclear about? The Vetassess website has fairly detailed instructions on how to apply. Maybe if you had specific questions I (or others) could assist.


----------



## Nasho (Aug 27, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> What are you unclear about? The Vetassess website has fairly detailed instructions on how to apply. Maybe if you had specific questions I (or others) could assist.


Hi Ozbound

I am in the stage of writing the resume I am sending along with the other required documents to VETASSES. 

Do I need to mention in my resume the name of Secondary School in the Education Qalifications section OR only the Bachelors I have?

Second: I was searching VETASSESS site trying know how to apply for a skills assessment online but I couldn't find an answer. Should I scan all the documents and send them along with the application online or what? OR do I have to send them by courrier?

Thanks


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

No, you don't need to mention your secondary school on your CV. But I included it on my application form (not the name of the school, just that I had a high school diploma).

You need to courier the documents to them. Don't send originals, send them copies - the copies need to be certified.


----------



## Nasho (Aug 27, 2012)

Ozbound, one more question please. As I am working on my CV, there are two things written on VETASSESS website that need to be included in my CV and I am so confused what to write for them:

Employment History


(Hint - List the jobs you have held over the last five years. For jobs you held more than five years ago, mention them only briefly, emphasising what you learned, or listing them without further description.)

Each separate job listing will include the following components: 
•Job title 
•Company name and location 
•Reference to previous employers by their complete business name. If you have worked interstate, overseas or in a different region, include the city and state in which the business was located.
•Dates of employment or involvement 
•Responsibilities and duties 
•One or two sentences to describe generally what you did in each job including the major tasks, types of technology, tools, programs, instruments and materials you used 
• Achievements 

What to include there? Should they be seperated by subheadings ? Is this different from the duties and responsibilties I have already written?

Waiting your reply or anyone else who can help.
Thanks a million


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Describe what you did at that job. Be as technical as possible - describe tasks, technologies/programs you used.

Achievements are just that - what you achieved while at that job. For example, if you were a consultant and you brought in a number of contracts, you could say "brought in $1 million worth of contracts."


----------



## Nasho (Aug 27, 2012)

Should be in a paragraph form? OR bulleted?

The problem with the achievments is that I am an ESL teacher  
Can't think of any !!

But still I have time tonight to think of some and jot them down.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Nasho said:


> Should be in a paragraph form? OR bulleted?
> 
> The problem with the achievments is that I am an ESL teacher
> Can't think of any !!
> ...


Bulleted.


----------



## Nasho (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## pak (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks ozbound12. Keeping in view that I need her assessment just to secure 5 additional points for partner skills should I apply for FULL SKILL ASSESSMENT WITH POINT ADVICE or WITHOUT POINT ADVICE?
@Nasho I am unable to locate the information u r refering to can u please share the link to this information related to the CV.


----------



## pak (Aug 29, 2012)

Under REQUIRED DOCUMENTS certified copies of qulaification documents is demanded by VETASSESS 

_*Documents that require certifying
•copies of all identification documents 
•documents relating to training and education (e.g. Statement of Results)
•professional memberships
•certificates*_

these can be certified by a NOTARY PUBLIC, however in ADDITIONAL REQUIREMENTS for INDIVIDUAL COUNTRIES for PAKISTAN it is stated:

*A verified copy of the award certificate and full academic transcript sent directly in a sealed envelope from the awarding body to VETASSESS*

Now should I get the copies certified first from a Notary Public and then submit them to the awarding institute for onwards submission to VETASSESS or the copies should be sent directly from the awarding institute to VETASSESS without certification... confused... anyone please help...


----------



## pak (Aug 29, 2012)

no one ... i got the reply from VETASSESS however. Might be helpful for others... they say that two copies are to be sent one through the candidate after getting notarize and the other from the awarding institute direclty. 
Can anyone share a sample resume for 249311 please ...


----------



## pak (Aug 29, 2012)

no one ... i got the reply from VETASSESS however. Might be helpful for others... they say that two copies are to be sent one through the candidate after getting notarize and the other from the awarding institute direclty.
Can anyone share a sample resume for 249311 please ...


----------



## roze (Sep 15, 2013)

pak said:


> Under REQUIRED DOCUMENTS certified copies of qulaification documents is demanded by VETASSESS
> 
> _*Documents that require certifying
> •copies of all identification documents
> ...


hi can you make me clear about the Verified Educational Documents sealed and send by awarding body,....this step will be done when???
After applying online? or when
can you clearly this for me?


----------

